# Things you hate.



## Justinbro (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm in hateful mood right now and misery loves company so let's hear what you hate.

My hate list:

1. Bullshit artists
2. False advertising
3. Cheap skates
4. Charity cases
5. Slow drivers
6. Cowards
7. Junkies and crackheads
8. Trouble makers
9. Human Traffickers ie. American Justice
10. Last but not least, good for nothing frauds.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 16, 2011)

#1 People who make lists of the things they hate


----------



## Justinbro (Aug 16, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> #1 People who make lists of the things they hate


 lol why are you in the list a few times?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 16, 2011)

1,7,8,and 10


----------



## KelJu (Aug 16, 2011)

Justinbro said:


> I'm in hateful mood right now and misery loves company so let's hear what you hate.
> 
> My hate list:
> 
> ...


----------



## Justinbro (Aug 16, 2011)

KelJu said:


>


 
lol I dont get it


----------



## billfred (Aug 16, 2011)

I could do a top ten with just Mobile phone habits


----------



## ecot3c inside (Aug 16, 2011)

1. annoying nagging women that won't stfu.
2. people who constantly lie about shit that you don't need to lie about.
3. alcoholics 
4. faggot jersey shore looking motherfuckers
5. people who call their house "the crib"
6. drivers that drive slow like 5 under the speed limit (total opposite of what I do)
7. at the gym assholes leaving plate weights just lying on the floor
8. ricers
9. someone who wins every single free gear contest....
10. bluetooth headsets that are outside of the vehicle (you have both your fucking hands free in the grocery store asshole)


----------



## Justinbro (Aug 16, 2011)

ecot3c inside said:


> 1. annoying nagging women that won't stfu.
> 2. people who constantly lie about shit that you don't need to lie about.
> 3. alcoholics
> 4. faggot jersey shore looking motherfuckers
> ...


 lol you reminded me of a few I forgot because I just stay home to stay out of trouble.


----------



## ecot3c inside (Aug 16, 2011)

the bluetooth one pisses me off the most, they look like they are talking to you sometimes and your like "wtf did you just say?" and realize he has that shit in his ear.  and the homos with the honda civics saying they have 500hp and can run with the best of them... no you can't you silly faggot.


----------



## x~factor (Aug 16, 2011)

The thing I hate right now is that annoying check engine light on my car that won't go away!!!


----------



## quick01 (Aug 16, 2011)

KelJu said:


>



Haha cheap skates


----------



## Justinbro (Aug 16, 2011)

ecot3c inside said:


> the bluetooth one pisses me off the most, they look like they are talking to you sometimes and your like "wtf did you just say?" and realize he has that shit in his ear. and the homos with the honda civics saying they have 500hp and can run with the best of them... no you can't you silly faggot.


 Yeah we got a ton of imports running around here and I had a rental Mustang V6 Auto and one of those hacked Integras starts revving his engine next to me at the light so I brake launch and reacted so fast he missed a gear trying to catch up. His boy was laughing at him at the next light.



x~factor said:


> The thing I hate right now is that annoying check engine light on my car that won't go away!!!


 We got Auto Zone up here and can plug in a code checker for free.



quick01 said:


> Haha cheap skates


 Oh yeah lol


----------



## CellarDoor (Aug 16, 2011)

billfred said:


> I could do a top ten with just Mobile phone habits



Bilfred!!!!!!!   Hi!!!!!


----------



## CellarDoor (Aug 16, 2011)

ecot3c inside said:


> 1. annoying nagging women that won't stfu.
> 2. people who constantly lie about shit that you don't need to lie about.
> 3. alcoholics
> 4. faggot jersey shore looking motherfuckers
> ...



I'm with you on everyone of these points but #9 and that's just cause I don't give a shit.


----------



## Killermonkey (Aug 16, 2011)

I hate when some pass ole comes in the gym and takes like 5 different sets of dumbbells and also when someone hogs the 150lb dummbellss and won't share em!!

In other words back gym ethics


----------



## S_walker (Aug 16, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Killermonkey (Aug 16, 2011)

ecot3c inside said:


> 1. annoying nagging women that won't stfu.
> 2. people who constantly lie about shit that you don't need to lie about.
> 3. alcoholics
> 4. faggot jersey shore looking motherfuckers
> ...



Holy shit, we need to get a beer!


----------



## Killermonkey (Aug 16, 2011)

That's so bad swalker,


----------



## Arnold (Aug 16, 2011)

1. The FDA and DEA
2. All Politicians
3. Dishonest People
4. Entitled People
5. Lazy People
6. Organized Religion


----------



## pawn (Aug 16, 2011)

msumuscle, gamma, hypno, Chrisotpherm, murf23, jbrewton, tyzero89, ecot3c inside, Mr.BIG, returnofthdragon, Anabolic5150, Jacked & Tan, KillahBee, btex34n88, IslandGirl, FitnessFreek, bandaidwoman, Fullmetal, TheBlackPanther, xzoomzx, meow, Svt Banshee, rippednmichigan, plifter198, Ocelot, Vibrant, MTB81, skinnyguy180, bell30, Robalo, dav1dg90, Aaron S., AwesomeSmiley, Cgrant, mootchie, mdwil83, DEE151, Jamesfs912, x~factor, littlerock, ovr40, antny04, floridaboy07, BrG89, GMO, willswheels, Bigred111, jazmin, vannesb, irish_2003, mlc308, skg1090, big60235, TREMBO, Bigbully100678, Frosty, bba11, dirtwarrior, the_warchief, Thunder46, sirmattiep, draconian, ALBOB, junglecat, Calves of Steel, tjsulli, Mooksman, Chino0823, Kulper1, regashaston, vanessaherrera, J.thom, kstar5, BabaBoey, blake17, TikkA, MyK, cbennett74, lemon_, Supermans Daddy, MrSaturatedFat, Anthony217gym, billfred, brihamil79, raaia, dap7210, Ray26, colej, Neutfrauddece, llllern, europeanabolic, dansley, DOMS, busyLivin, ordawg1, maxxb, Pitbull44, CEM Store, troubador, dollarbill, bccs, bagram09, Aries1, RoidsRep, crazyqban24, nevados35, drewcore1, rame, R1balla, limejellyjam, klc9100, kali muscle, gettinbigw, stiphy, WantsWidth, premo, endurance724, lemonade, ceazur, Scuba Steve-o, silkysmooth, cdmain, nickynapa, schottgun, DenisLorentzos, yellowmoomba, AndyUK88, Moneytoblow, STRAT581, Juiced_Monkey, AUGER56, KelJu, MUFFDIVER, Capio, nauc, SRMFTW, Retlaw, bramcody, heavyiron, buffbarber, workhardgethuge, ChrisX123, trifecta, thebrainn, ssteel, ApacheBL, bdeljoose, rsc762, capone, Billd1265, gym66, Fightu35, Built, To_The_Top, Muscle_Girl, Cobret, fsoe, besharp, judojosh, lukec, swampy9785, ScottyMac710, barmonkey, Curt James, BIGBEN2011, Pika, Hench, stepaukas, hb1, Resolve, akajorge, Justinbro, Movin_weight, strategos14, l69lou, thall, tballz, Hitman0809, bigron164, Hell, Killermonkey, RoidRage9, tjs, Himik, stucko88, svansig, janglez88, kittykat1974, fightclub13501, dallasfan102, Evil Eagle, barrellomonkees, OldSchoolLifter, 258884, fufu, joboco, Mrquest, ElimiN8, Hobbitjones, BILLJONES3377, tbird2, DC Bull, paolo584, PieEyedPiper, bjjallseeneye, kvothe, ItsMrGreen, bigmoe65, Timbo slice, dmancole, Jockstudfl10, TheBigCatDaddy, dali555, OfficerFarva, Culler, edwordsteve, redclift35, goldenglory, hoyle21, dsmgsx98, MadScientist, grynch888, alphabolic, UA_Iron, xSPANKYx, Delawerebadboy, bigcruz, alk, Tone27, AnabollicA, A-BOY, hyper1100, JimR, psychobabble, sara, Kev101, maged, nickpurtscher, Imosted, lucasta, flexxthese, Schwarz, jackedntan, Dannie, scwarzenegger, boxerboy85, SloppyJ, IanM4208, walkerwr, Code_Slinger, dippa66, bmlax222, keepitreal, mr ed, aja44, djangelo, GearsMcGilf, TGB1987, Renn, rezkon, Gazhole, brundel, Noheawaiian, BigBill, Doublewide, portlad, ted8541, pieguy, bubba289, dave.b, Showstopper1969, beactive, VictorZ06, yan, Grizzly Adams, IronWrestler, sandman69, yoda55, buddhaluv, rebel89, ORAW, yzmoto124, ponyboy, laxdude22, samirkiller, JeepKuntry, Pajdo, Tako1984, juggernaut, PGHRam, andrewf, mfpd, Suckapunch, BARERIK, suprfast, blazeftp, kircdrb, robralph, Patmuscle, SCOOOTY, pircio50, Rodan, lcht2, mnpower, slicktrick, Jeyy, goldsgymdude, DecaConstruction, juicespringsteen, stemple, durrty, Daddyroids, MDR, matt352, JDEANH, Sparr70, mit, Real T, BigDogChemicals, maxpro2, dsl, rippedforce285, ndrwlx, Justin Kase, nofear187, getbig40, Stewart14, Qanza, xsivspd, ambiti, dumbbell61, TwisT, Xris-Tacy, doyoudo911, RandyMan, Lloydas1, ry3, MoonMan1970, JLoJax, heavylifting, kentclark, exphysiologist88, gunnar31656, JeffyDOS, RAWS n More, malmstick, acewragge, myCATpowerlifts, kb911, Mdawg, Casey21, lrredbeard, newkid, Mostasteless, ready2rumble, matoo, booze, min0 lee, brad1224, ExtremePeptide, swollen, Woodrow1, twist3ci, garcea, Flathead, dhalo10, aldacon, ebn2002, girpy, camaro7380, Brisco58, mahans1, Rutz, Ethandoubleu, SilentBob187, Bubba Gump, petermal, JohnnyDoe, Boots1981, Wookiemonster, delcapone, lovemarc, jus4u, james-27, joker1, Curlycat, nova1970sb, oldguns21, vindicated346, littlekev, jesonsmith, weightslayer, JB-BB, bryanofcwa, vamummt, biggs1128, N_I_C_K, theCaptn', landfill, BigBlackGuy, nhpowerstroke, living good, k1ng, ANIMALHOUSE, euroking, BillHicksFan, jar11211, BeefStick, alan84, CHTOBECOYO, coletrain19, Wyatt54, haris1me, hdrider769, TriumphTt600, Mr.BTB, obeymyarm, jbzjacked, esthera, KUVinny, Andariego, quick01, mark karwowski, camarosuper6, GMC1, Jmd3317@gmail.co, Acee, carter318, dk1, ontopthegame85, Dale Mabry, Broted, macaronitony, Getbigodietryin, bulldogz, WallsOfJericho, dawart, jcrespo061, THE BEAST IN ME, cg89, reg2112, Marini382, GXR64, crazyotter, fatboyxxl, existone, WINSTON, bigawd, zkyzalimit, Daniele19, ParadiseCup, nickg923861, fqqs, irepyourmax, Whatsaroid?, paa.botadra, lonniebatt21, bamma102, cubby2112, crackrbaby, whiteknuckles, unclem, mountkeystone, garol, poleguy54, Crank, pro28, norgod, manickanuck, sp1q, eng, 53man, mindchanger00, Liquid muscle, kendig, TheCurse, DeathMetal, orlymang, saintol, jmega428, seminoles, Good Grip, oufinny, sinners1234, nugget13, FordFan, davidmmet, Jphk45, Doublebase, benster, Russ86boom, rezstyle, kelone, davedoe, Das Sloot, fullrutt, sportclimber, pebble, ct67_72, Irishman012, fraseram, brian28, SultaN, bricky-mac, jablow22, letick, georges9, stfuandliftbtch, apietrosanti86, fisher4550, Kenny Croxdale, colamuscl, neilw, andyo, Prince, cad500, Taur, dogsoldier, mikeb19, muscleb, Frshprence, biggunz38, chicos3000, fizzil, hookset, schwartzwon, bmgrajeda, tntsoldier258, njc, saszeke, mocherry, HialeahChico305, dworld, jaybTX, ticork, bcruder, Kathybird, giedie, Alexey, nomnom, Swoleisback, Kwabby6, jtterrible, Wrekem, PITBULL915, undead, henryv, ausfag, Swolen22, jstnelson2006, ThePonyPackage, jlacap, Testojunkie, PrettyBoy98, goodguy19064, medicalalert, gymrat09091974, chemari, ConJnr21, lewiscw, bammerham, Macc76, JoeyH, mber, azza1971, Rodja, Glycomann, r00kie, ZedRed, 1scottdees, Halo, Seanp156, krakker, MikieGunz83, anxious1, wheel5, stuey, kasiaprz, twinkies111, waynecross88, ian448, Big Milt, MIAJohn, 3tymer, NewMe, SumMiscGuy, Stang50, leanmass79, Heavyhitter317, ghall, ranman32566, AvatarAndro, twotuff, bizguy, jjpeters4, Ahrnold, yeabuddy, Digitalash, blue818, jaxtinter, Triple Joe, Bonesaw, TrainHard815, VolcomX311, johnathanashly, jyotinaik, mobeezy13, alp055, World-Pharma.org, Jasonva, Live99, dsc123, dgp, superdmzpl0x, prime45, essential, D-NUTZ, Dustdatarse, robbiek426, cane87, chrisha, smoke14me, angryteabag, crudadillamonkey, chold, Zaphod, broke1naz, Night_Wolf, Standard Donkey, rOiD bOy, slow-90lx, kiko, danielbb1000, patricio, kidcas, ksfoguy, WoodyO, ridingdeathstail, rwoodard, the_predator, jtown157, Dogoa12, leonard.clark, REDDOG309, Spotme, ravi_molasaria, bwrag, Markharley, Blmcgee81, test123, Ballgame23, Life, WideLoad, TampaSRT, Duke309, neonne, MissionHockey, ezsway, daytay, 03SVS, Bahamut, dashman, Newyboy1, endless6106, J4CKT


----------



## Killermonkey (Aug 16, 2011)

What a Doosh!


----------



## pawn (Aug 16, 2011)

lol


----------



## CellarDoor (Aug 16, 2011)

I would neg that bitch again but it's just too much effort.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 16, 2011)

pawn said:


> msumuscle, gamma, hypno, Chrisotpherm, murf23, jbrewton, tyzero89, ecot3c inside, Mr.BIG, returnofthdragon, Anabolic5150, Jacked & Tan, KillahBee, btex34n88, IslandGirl, FitnessFreek, bandaidwoman, Fullmetal, TheBlackPanther, xzoomzx, meow, Svt Banshee, rippednmichigan, plifter198, Ocelot, Vibrant, MTB81, skinnyguy180, bell30, Robalo, dav1dg90, Aaron S., AwesomeSmiley, Cgrant, mootchie, mdwil83, DEE151, Jamesfs912, x~factor, littlerock, ovr40, antny04, floridaboy07, BrG89, GMO, willswheels, Bigred111, jazmin, vannesb, irish_2003, mlc308, skg1090, big60235, TREMBO, Bigbully100678, Frosty, bba11, dirtwarrior, the_warchief, Thunder46, sirmattiep, draconian, ALBOB, junglecat, Calves of Steel, tjsulli, Mooksman, Chino0823, Kulper1, regashaston, vanessaherrera, J.thom, kstar5, BabaBoey, blake17, TikkA, MyK, cbennett74, lemon_, Supermans Daddy, MrSaturatedFat, Anthony217gym, billfred, brihamil79, raaia, dap7210, Ray26, colej, Neutfrauddece, llllern, europeanabolic, dansley, DOMS, busyLivin, ordawg1, maxxb, Pitbull44, CEM Store, troubador, dollarbill, bccs, bagram09, Aries1, RoidsRep, crazyqban24, nevados35, drewcore1, rame, R1balla, limejellyjam, klc9100, kali muscle, gettinbigw, stiphy, WantsWidth, premo, endurance724, lemonade, ceazur, Scuba Steve-o, silkysmooth, cdmain, nickynapa, schottgun, DenisLorentzos, yellowmoomba, AndyUK88, Moneytoblow, STRAT581, Juiced_Monkey, AUGER56, KelJu, MUFFDIVER, Capio, nauc, SRMFTW, Retlaw, bramcody, heavyiron, buffbarber, workhardgethuge, ChrisX123, trifecta, thebrainn, ssteel, ApacheBL, bdeljoose, rsc762, capone, Billd1265, gym66, Fightu35, Built, To_The_Top, Muscle_Girl, Cobret, fsoe, besharp, judojosh, lukec, swampy9785, ScottyMac710, barmonkey, Curt James, BIGBEN2011, Pika, Hench, stepaukas, hb1, Resolve, akajorge, Justinbro, Movin_weight, strategos14, l69lou, thall, tballz, Hitman0809, bigron164, Hell, Killermonkey, RoidRage9, tjs, Himik, stucko88, svansig, janglez88, kittykat1974, fightclub13501, dallasfan102, Evil Eagle, barrellomonkees, OldSchoolLifter, 258884, fufu, joboco, Mrquest, ElimiN8, Hobbitjones, BILLJONES3377, tbird2, DC Bull, paolo584, PieEyedPiper, bjjallseeneye, kvothe, ItsMrGreen, bigmoe65, Timbo slice, dmancole, Jockstudfl10, TheBigCatDaddy, dali555, OfficerFarva, Culler, edwordsteve, redclift35, goldenglory, hoyle21, dsmgsx98, MadScientist, grynch888, alphabolic, UA_Iron, xSPANKYx, Delawerebadboy, bigcruz, alk, Tone27, AnabollicA, A-BOY, hyper1100, JimR, psychobabble, sara, Kev101, maged, nickpurtscher, Imosted, lucasta, flexxthese, Schwarz, jackedntan, Dannie, scwarzenegger, boxerboy85, SloppyJ, IanM4208, walkerwr, Code_Slinger, dippa66, bmlax222, keepitreal, mr ed, aja44, djangelo, GearsMcGilf, TGB1987, Renn, rezkon, Gazhole, brundel, Noheawaiian, BigBill, Doublewide, portlad, ted8541, pieguy, bubba289, dave.b, Showstopper1969, beactive, VictorZ06, yan, Grizzly Adams, IronWrestler, sandman69, yoda55, buddhaluv, rebel89, ORAW, yzmoto124, ponyboy, laxdude22, samirkiller, JeepKuntry, Pajdo, Tako1984, juggernaut, PGHRam, andrewf, mfpd, Suckapunch, BARERIK, suprfast, blazeftp, kircdrb, robralph, Patmuscle, SCOOOTY, pircio50, Rodan, lcht2, mnpower, slicktrick, Jeyy, goldsgymdude, DecaConstruction, juicespringsteen, stemple, durrty, Daddyroids, MDR, matt352, JDEANH, Sparr70, mit, Real T, BigDogChemicals, maxpro2, dsl, rippedforce285, ndrwlx, Justin Kase, nofear187, getbig40, Stewart14, Qanza, xsivspd, ambiti, dumbbell61, TwisT, Xris-Tacy, doyoudo911, RandyMan, Lloydas1, ry3, MoonMan1970, JLoJax, heavylifting, kentclark, exphysiologist88, gunnar31656, JeffyDOS, RAWS n More, malmstick, acewragge, myCATpowerlifts, kb911, Mdawg, Casey21, lrredbeard, newkid, Mostasteless, ready2rumble, matoo, booze, min0 lee, brad1224, ExtremePeptide, swollen, Woodrow1, twist3ci, garcea, Flathead, dhalo10, aldacon, ebn2002, girpy, camaro7380, Brisco58, mahans1, Rutz, Ethandoubleu, SilentBob187, Bubba Gump, petermal, JohnnyDoe, Boots1981, Wookiemonster, delcapone, lovemarc, jus4u, james-27, joker1, Curlycat, nova1970sb, oldguns21, vindicated346, littlekev, jesonsmith, weightslayer, JB-BB, bryanofcwa, vamummt, biggs1128, N_I_C_K, theCaptn', landfill, BigBlackGuy, nhpowerstroke, living good, k1ng, ANIMALHOUSE, euroking, BillHicksFan, jar11211, BeefStick, alan84, CHTOBECOYO, coletrain19, Wyatt54, haris1me, hdrider769, TriumphTt600, Mr.BTB, obeymyarm, jbzjacked, esthera, KUVinny, Andariego, quick01, mark karwowski, camarosuper6, GMC1, Jmd3317@gmail.co, Acee, carter318, dk1, ontopthegame85, Dale Mabry, Broted, macaronitony, Getbigodietryin, bulldogz, WallsOfJericho, dawart, jcrespo061, THE BEAST IN ME, cg89, reg2112, Marini382, GXR64, crazyotter, fatboyxxl, existone, WINSTON, bigawd, zkyzalimit, Daniele19, ParadiseCup, nickg923861, fqqs, irepyourmax, Whatsaroid?, paa.botadra, lonniebatt21, bamma102, cubby2112, crackrbaby, whiteknuckles, unclem, mountkeystone, garol, poleguy54, Crank, pro28, norgod, manickanuck, sp1q, eng, 53man, mindchanger00, Liquid muscle, kendig, TheCurse, DeathMetal, orlymang, saintol, jmega428, seminoles, Good Grip, oufinny, sinners1234, nugget13, FordFan, davidmmet, Jphk45, Doublebase, benster, Russ86boom, rezstyle, kelone, davedoe, Das Sloot, fullrutt, sportclimber, pebble, ct67_72, Irishman012, fraseram, brian28, SultaN, bricky-mac, jablow22, letick, georges9, stfuandliftbtch, apietrosanti86, fisher4550, Kenny Croxdale, colamuscl, neilw, andyo, Prince, cad500, Taur, dogsoldier, mikeb19, muscleb, Frshprence, biggunz38, chicos3000, fizzil, hookset, schwartzwon, bmgrajeda, tntsoldier258, njc, saszeke, mocherry, HialeahChico305, dworld, jaybTX, ticork, bcruder, Kathybird, giedie, Alexey, nomnom, Swoleisback, Kwabby6, jtterrible, Wrekem, PITBULL915, undead, henryv, ausfag, Swolen22, jstnelson2006, ThePonyPackage, jlacap, Testojunkie, PrettyBoy98, goodguy19064, medicalalert, gymrat09091974, chemari, ConJnr21, lewiscw, bammerham, Macc76, JoeyH, mber, azza1971, Rodja, Glycomann, r00kie, ZedRed, 1scottdees, Halo, Seanp156, krakker, MikieGunz83, anxious1, wheel5, stuey, kasiaprz, twinkies111, waynecross88, ian448, Big Milt, MIAJohn, 3tymer, NewMe, SumMiscGuy, Stang50, leanmass79, Heavyhitter317, ghall, ranman32566, AvatarAndro, twotuff, bizguy, jjpeters4, Ahrnold, yeabuddy, Digitalash, blue818, jaxtinter, Triple Joe, Bonesaw, TrainHard815, VolcomX311, johnathanashly, jyotinaik, mobeezy13, alp055, World-Pharma.org, Jasonva, Live99, dsc123, dgp, superdmzpl0x, prime45, essential, D-NUTZ, Dustdatarse, robbiek426, cane87, chrisha, smoke14me, angryteabag, crudadillamonkey, chold, Zaphod, broke1naz, Night_Wolf, Standard Donkey, rOiD bOy, slow-90lx, kiko, danielbb1000, patricio, kidcas, ksfoguy, WoodyO, ridingdeathstail, rwoodard, the_predator, jtown157, Dogoa12, leonard.clark, REDDOG309, Spotme, ravi_molasaria, bwrag, Markharley, Blmcgee81, test123, Ballgame23, Life, WideLoad, TampaSRT, Duke309, neonne, MissionHockey, ezsway, daytay, 03SVS, Bahamut, dashman, Newyboy1, endless6106, J4CKT



All of these nice folks shall rain negs on this douche, I shall start now.


----------



## pawn (Aug 16, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I would neg that bitch again but it's just too much effort.


----------



## CellarDoor (Aug 16, 2011)

pawn said:


>



This one is better


----------



## Arnold (Aug 16, 2011)

I just negged the fuck out of him. lol


----------



## pawn (Aug 16, 2011)

Prince said:


> I just negged the fuck out of him. lol


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 16, 2011)

Prince said:


> I just negged the fuck out of him. lol



And everyone on that list should follow the Admin on this one.


----------



## pawn (Aug 16, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> And everyone on that list should follow the Admin on this one.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 16, 2011)

pawn said:


>



Internet trolls cannot make me mad.


----------



## CellarDoor (Aug 16, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Internet trolls cannot make me mad.



I think I know this particular troll.  He is not who I thought he was in the beginning.....


----------



## pawn (Aug 16, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Internet trolls cannot make me mad.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 16, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I think I know this particular troll.  He is not who I thought he was in the beginning.....



Is that a good thing or bad thing?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 16, 2011)

pawn said:


>



nigga please


----------



## CellarDoor (Aug 16, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Is that a good thing or bad thing?



I'll put it to you like this.  He broke into my facebook, although he won't admit it.  And he could have your medical records in under an hour with less info about you than your first name. Now that being said, he helped me get my car fixed IRL, was a shoulder to cry on when I needed him, and has always been a good bro to me.


Is he good?  Not all the time.  Is he cool?  For sure.


----------



## pawn (Aug 16, 2011)

thanks, I think.


----------



## CellarDoor (Aug 16, 2011)

pawn said:


> thanks, I think.



Lol that is as close to a compliment as you get.


----------



## pawn (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## ecot3c inside (Aug 16, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I'll put it to you like this.  He broke into my facebook, although he won't admit it. * And he could have your medical records in under an hour with less info about you than your first name*. Now that being said, he helped me get my car fixed IRL, was a shoulder to cry on when I needed him, and has always been a good bro to me.
> 
> 
> Is he good?  Not all the time.  Is he cool?  For sure.



my name is james moran...can you get my medical records pawn? I even gave you my last name..


----------



## CellarDoor (Aug 16, 2011)

ecot3c inside said:


> my name is james moran...can you get my medical records pawn? I even gave you my last name..




Lol @ you thinking I was kidding.


----------



## pawn (Aug 16, 2011)

ecot3c inside said:


> my name is james moran...can you get my medical records pawn? I even gave you my last name..



stfu jimmy before I kick your ass back to sugarland you incense selling sonofabitch.


----------



## ecot3c inside (Aug 16, 2011)

pawn said:


> stfu jimmy before I kick your ass back to sugarland.



glad you know how to search using facebook.. now impress me.


----------



## Kathybird (Aug 16, 2011)

Soccer moms who can't drive their monster SUVs.
Idiots in suped up Hondas who try to race my GTI.
Men who assume I don't know a master cylinder from his asshole.


----------



## anxious1 (Aug 16, 2011)

Prince said:


> 1. The FDA and DEA
> 2. All Politicians
> 3. Dishonest People
> 4. Entitled People
> ...





I want to add... 
7. NCIS special agents
8. People who are closed minded
9. Ass kissers


----------



## anxious1 (Aug 16, 2011)

Kathybird said:


> Men who assume I don't know a master cylinder forms his asshole.



So shove one up his asshole, then he'll know you understand them both.


----------



## jjpeters4 (Aug 16, 2011)

11.........my cunt bitch wife


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 16, 2011)

jjpeters4 said:


> 11.........my cunt bitch wife



Lol cunty ex-wife


----------



## CellarDoor (Aug 16, 2011)

ecot3c inside said:


> you dick. take that shit off now because if someone went to go google search me it would come back here. fucktard.
> 
> also not that hard to do..


----------



## ecot3c inside (Aug 16, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


>



he would've never found that if I haven't gave him my last name, he knows I live in IL. a basic search or intelus would give you that information.


----------



## Kathybird (Aug 16, 2011)

anxious1 said:


> So shove one up his asshole, then he'll know you understand them both.



I like your thought process.


----------



## CellarDoor (Aug 16, 2011)

ecot3c inside said:


> he would've never found that if I haven't gave him my last name, he knows I live in IL. a basic search or intelus would give you that information.



Maybe. Maybe not.  I do know he's smart as fuck and I've seen him do worse.  So why don't we all be friends instead of challenging each other to a pissing contest?


----------



## CellarDoor (Aug 16, 2011)

And he could have found more I'm sure.  I once found a guy with a 10 yr old address and only his first name.  Come to think of it, I might have done that on Intelus.


----------



## ecot3c inside (Aug 16, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Maybe. Maybe not.  I do know he's smart as fuck and I've seen him do worse.  So why don't we all be friends instead of challenging each other to a pissing contest?



haha, sounds good. he can take off my personal info though. Cellar make sure you jot it down real quick though


----------



## anxious1 (Aug 16, 2011)

Kathybird said:


> I like your thought process.



Haha thanks... 
Im happy you know what a master cylinder is... Now, can you teach my wife? Lmao but keep it out of my ass. Hahaha


----------



## CellarDoor (Aug 16, 2011)

ecot3c inside said:


> haha, sounds good. he can take off my personal info though. Cellar make sure you jot it down real quick though



You looking to be verbally abused over the phone, baby?  



He might do it for reps, if he's still around.


----------



## ecot3c inside (Aug 16, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> You looking to be verbally abused over the phone, baby?
> 
> 
> 
> He might do it for reps, if he's still around.




 to both ideas..


----------



## BillHicksFan (Aug 16, 2011)

Hatered towards others
Advertising
Consumerism/materialism
Racism
Homophobia
Patriotism
Spam (IM placebos included)
Never getting laid 
Religious childhood indoctrination (AKA child abuse)
Propaganda and its effect of society's thoughts (government, news, TV, radio, media)
Judgemental people (just stfu and mind your own business)
Injuries that stop you lifting
Pathetic drug laws 
Humanity's backward priorities
War
Politics 
Cancer
Animal cruelty 
Destruction of the planet for finacial gain
Steroid induced acne/ hairloss
The thriving business of Churchianity (Jesus wanted you to think for yourself, numbskulls)
Celebrity magazines (who gives a fuck about Bradljalina and who wears what?) 
Shitty Hollywood blockbuster films 
Lack of funding towards space exploration
Condoms
Sharia law
Authority
The comedown from a two week bender


----------



## pawn (Aug 16, 2011)

ecot3c inside said:


> he would've never found that if I haven't gave him my last name, he knows I live in IL. a basic search or intelus would give you that information.



Yes I would have.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 16, 2011)

*FYI - posting a member's personal info of any kind will get you banned!*


----------



## Arnold (Aug 16, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> Hatered towards others
> Racism
> Homophobia
> Spam (IM placebos included)
> ...



Nice, I agree with all of these.

EDIT: except for the part about IM here "Spam (IM placebos included)"


----------



## CellarDoor (Aug 16, 2011)

Lol I love this thread


----------



## Aries1 (Aug 16, 2011)

I hate that CD wont post nudes. Fuckin prick tease...


----------



## CellarDoor (Aug 16, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> I hate that CD wont post nudes. Fuckin prick tease...



I'm a prick tease either way.  Even if I do post nudes it's not like you can touch me anyway.  Your still left with your cock in your hand.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 16, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I'm a prick tease either way.  Even if I do post nudes it's not like you can touch me anyway.  Your still left with your cock in your hand.


----------



## Aries1 (Aug 16, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I'm a prick tease either way.  Even if I do post nudes it's not like you can touch me anyway.  _*Your still left with your cock in your hand*_.


So true.


----------



## CellarDoor (Aug 16, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> So true.



Yea so STFU


----------



## bigcruz (Aug 16, 2011)

Not being a billionaire


----------



## Aries1 (Aug 16, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Yea so STFU


Post the goddamn pics, prick tease!


----------



## Aries1 (Aug 16, 2011)

I hate when CD tells me to STFU.


----------



## pawn (Aug 16, 2011)

Prince said:


> *FYI - posting a member's personal info of any kind will get you banned!*



He told me to


----------



## CellarDoor (Aug 16, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Post the goddamn pics, prick tease!



Fuck you. How about I punch you in the face instead?  That way you forget about your dick.


----------



## CellarDoor (Aug 16, 2011)

pawn said:


> He told me to



No.  He asked you to post his medical records.


----------



## pawn (Aug 16, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> No.  He asked you to post his medical records.



No, he posted his name and asked to be entertained.


----------



## CellarDoor (Aug 16, 2011)

You said you would keep your word.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 16, 2011)

KelJu said:


>



lol Yeah, that's definitely one word.


----------



## pawn (Aug 16, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> You said you would keep your word.



I always do.


----------



## CellarDoor (Aug 16, 2011)

pawn said:


> I always do.



Yea, well, we'll see.


----------



## billfred (Aug 16, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> All of these nice folks shall rain negs on this douche, I shall start now.



Come on maing - that shit was funny


----------



## pawn (Aug 16, 2011)

Wurd


----------



## billfred (Aug 16, 2011)

pawn said:


> Wurd



I triedbto give you some green but I am shooting blanks


----------



## CellarDoor (Aug 16, 2011)

billfred said:


> I triedbto give you some green but I am shooting blanks



He deserves no green till he answers my PM like he fucking promised.


----------



## billfred (Aug 16, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I'll put it to you like this.  He broke into my facebook, although he won't admit it.  And he could have your medical records in under an hour with less info about you than your first name. Now that being said, he helped me get my car fixed IRL, was a shoulder to cry on when I needed him, and has always been a good bro to me.
> 
> 
> Is he good?  Not all the time.  Is he cool?  For sure.



He did not break into your Facebook - you posted a picture link that left it wide open


----------



## pawn (Aug 16, 2011)

Puds says you're lying.


----------



## billfred (Aug 16, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> He deserves no green till he answers my PM like he fucking promised.



Did you pm the noodz?  Because he be frapping now if you did


----------



## Tesla (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## CellarDoor (Aug 16, 2011)

billfred said:


> He did not break into your Facebook - you posted a picture link that left it wide open



Actually I had security settings on my facebook, I was told that you fuckers shouldn't have seen a damn thing.  But I'll thank you again for shooting off your mouth and not using the PM system to warn me that something was off.


----------



## billfred (Aug 16, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Actually I had security settings on my facebook, I was told that you fuckers shouldn't have seen a damn thing.  But I'll thank you again for shooting off your mouth and not using the PM system to warn me that something was off.



Lol - sowwwy


----------



## pawn (Aug 16, 2011)

Still on the phone with monkey....


----------



## billfred (Aug 16, 2011)

pawn said:


> Still on the phone with monkey....



Fucking monkey better not be cawk blocking


----------



## CellarDoor (Aug 16, 2011)

pawn said:


> Puds says you're lying.



Of course he does.  I told you I didn't want to get in the middle of this shit.  I got enough bullshit going on IRL.  I told you what you wanted to know and now you keep up with your end of the deal.  Answer me via PM.

But I gotta go for now.


----------



## CellarDoor (Aug 16, 2011)

billfred said:


> Did you pm the noodz?  Because he be frapping now if you did




Billfred, really. STFU.

Fuck I gotta go.....


----------



## billfred (Aug 16, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Billfred, really. STFU.
> 
> Fuck I gotta go.....



STFU'ing


----------



## ecot3c inside (Aug 17, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Fuck you. How about I punch you in the face instead?  That way you forget about your dick.



ooh baby....


----------



## Justinbro (Aug 17, 2011)

Now you can see why I started this thread, because RNM makes the whole list:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/raws-n-more/140136-justin-bro-aka-major-troll.html

Just look at all the people that were worried with him and then RNM deleted my quotes asking if they ever got it.



Whatsaroid? said:


> I'm no longer in that state I informed I leave Wednesday so I'm on my way home now. I don't mind the reship I just want the product. I'm only bugging you because my friends are bugging me. Do you have tracking I can have to check if its lost?


 


tyzero89 said:


> None yet...crossing my fingers and hoping it shows up tomorrow.


 


james-27 said:


> Nothing


 


murf23 said:


> Seems to be a little problem with one of your guys . Cant trust anyone these days . people get lazy when the boss is not standing right there to keep an eye on em . Good luck getting to the bottom of this . I'll keep you informed of my sitaution thru pm


 


John Connor said:


> Nothing here either. Looks bad...


 


DEE151 said:


> i am just waitng on some test 350mg still thats all


 


anabolic4life said:


> Hey raws check your email bro been trying to get a hold of you since Sunday sent you a few messages. Hit me back when you can


 


persianprince23 said:


> hoping to get mine as well


 


heavyiron said:


> Nada...


 


KUVinny said:


> No surpise in the mail today....


 


bdeljoose said:


> I hope everyones orders come tomorrow so this thread can end.


 


Deity said:


> Still waiting on my blend.


 


tony56 said:


> Still nothing. Been 23 days on dom oil order!


 


FordFan said:


> More bills. No tne/dbol


----------



## billfred (Aug 17, 2011)

Justinbro said:


> Now you can see why I started this thread, because RNM makes the whole list:
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/raws-n-more/140136-justin-bro-aka-major-troll.html


----------



## pawn (Aug 17, 2011)

where are the pics of the smashed bottles?


----------



## Justinbro (Aug 17, 2011)

pawn said:


> where are the pics of the smashed bottles?


 
Mail just came and what do you know, it's not there, big surprise after 10 days now. Shit was never shipped just like all the other bull shit orders that didnt get shipped.


----------



## pawn (Aug 17, 2011)

Did you get a tracking #?


----------



## Justinbro (Aug 17, 2011)

pawn said:


> Did you get a tracking #?


Very good question pawn, this guy refuses to give tracking numbers so no one knows when he ships and he must not care if they get it. For 80 cents delivery confirmation doesnt require a signature or addresses and oldschool says its safe. I was actually gonna order the new Zdom and waited forever for it to be up and then when I put my order in with RNM then Zdom was up, fml.


----------



## pawn (Aug 17, 2011)

you should've read your own signature bro....



"get a tracking number on dom."


----------



## billfred (Aug 17, 2011)

pawn said:


> you should've read your own signature bro....
> 
> 
> 
> "get a tracking number on dom."


 
lol


----------



## Justinbro (Aug 17, 2011)

pawn said:


> you should've read your own signature bro....
> 
> 
> 
> "get a tracking number on dom."


 
It wasn't there at the time lol, but yeah my fault for assuming this super fast top notch shipper provides one since he mentions tracker in his thread.


----------



## pawn (Aug 17, 2011)

tracker=carrier pigeon


----------



## Aries1 (Aug 17, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Fuck you. How about I punch you in the face instead?  That way you forget about your dick.


Good lord. Another woman that doesn't know her place. Imagine that.


----------



## pawn (Aug 17, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Good lord. Another woman that doesn't know her place. Imagine that.



you're talking about the kitchen, right?


----------



## Aries1 (Aug 17, 2011)

pawn said:


> you're talking about the kitchen, right?


Naked in the kitchen, yes.


----------



## Justinbro (Aug 17, 2011)

pawn said:


> Did you get a tracking #?


 
He just posted he's gonna check the tracking number after he's been saying he doesnt do trackers and then deleted his whole damn thread lol. I can't stand when new sponsors think they can gas up some promoters and then fuck everyone else over by not giving a tracking number. I mean is the honor system really suppose to work for the shipper and reciever? lol what a joke. I mean WP shipped to me without a tracking number so I didnt have to sign for it and I got it sooner from fucking Greece!


----------



## CellarDoor (Aug 17, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Good lord. Another woman that doesn't know her place. Imagine that.





pawn said:


> you're talking about the kitchen, right?





Aries1 said:


> Naked in the kitchen, yes.



The only place I got is with the business end of my stiletto up both your asses.


----------



## Retlaw (Aug 17, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> And everyone on that list should follow the Admin on this one.



  Ditto...

I HATE MY EX WIFE MARY !  X 10 !


----------



## Aries1 (Aug 17, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> The only place I got is with the business end of my stiletto up both your asses.


Is the laundry done? If not, you don't have time for all this talking. Back to work...


----------



## ecot3c inside (Aug 17, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Is the laundry done? If not, you don't have time for all this talking. Back to work...



that's not very nice..


----------



## Kathybird (Aug 17, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Is the laundry done? If not, you don't have time for all this talking. Back to work...



Huh?  Sorry didn't hear you, I banged my head when I looked up to hear you from under the hood of your car while I was replacing the head gasket you blew.


----------



## pawn (Aug 17, 2011)

Kathybird said:


> Huh?  Sorry didn't hear you, I banged my head when I looked up to hear you from under the hood of your car while I was replacing the head gasket you blew.



you wouldn't bang your head if you stayed in the kitchen where you belong.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 17, 2011)

One thing I am _not too crazy about..._


----------



## Justinbro (Aug 17, 2011)

Curt James said:


> One thing I am _not too crazy about..._


 embedding was disabled or is that what you hate lol


----------



## Tesla (Aug 17, 2011)

Curt James said:


> One thing I am _not too crazy about..._


 
Werd!!!  I hate it when Embedding is disabled.


----------



## CellarDoor (Aug 17, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Is the laundry done? If not, you don't have time for all this talking. Back to work...



Foolish boy, this is how my laundry gets done.....


----------



## Kathybird (Aug 17, 2011)

Hey CD, you sharin' laundry duties?


----------



## Curt James (Aug 17, 2011)

Justinbro said:


> embedding was disabled or is *that what you hate lol*



This. lol

I hate the fact that I can't embed all the YouTubes I want.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 17, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Foolish boy, this is how my laundry gets done.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LMAO  Nice, Kathy.

CD, have you seen_ this?_ *The Smoking Gun Project | cellar door*


----------



## anxious1 (Aug 18, 2011)

Justinbro said:


> He just posted he's gonna check the tracking number after he's been saying he doesnt do trackers and then deleted his whole damn thread lol. I can't stand when new sponsors think they can gas up some promoters and then fuck everyone else over by not giving a tracking number. I mean is the honor system really suppose to work for the shipper and reciever? lol what a joke. I mean WP shipped to me without a tracking number so I didnt have to sign for it and I got it sooner from fucking Greece!




You hate the new sponsors eh. You are new yourself right? Maybe people hate the newbie who doesn't realize he is now in a world that is way over his ignorant head. Shut the fuck up, and wait... His list says T-A 7-10 days...you  started flipping after 4 days you dumb fuck. I am not even on cycle and want to have a theoretical rood rage and beat some patience and respect into you. 
RnM knows what he's doing, and that is protecting you and himself. Open your eyes, and learn a damn lesson about humility and patience
Dumbass. 

I now hate this damn Justinbro guy.


----------



## DecaConstruction (Aug 18, 2011)

anxious1 said:


> You hate the new sponsors eh. You are new yourself right? Maybe people hate the newbie who doesn't realize he is now in a world that is way over his ignorant head. Shut the fuck up, and wait... His list says T-A 7-10 days...you started flipping after 4 days you dumb fuck. I am not even on cycle and want to have a theoretical rood rage and beat some patience and respect into you.
> RnM knows what he's doing, and that is protecting you and himself. Open your eyes, and learn a damn lesson about humility and patience
> Dumbass.
> 
> I now hate this damn Justinbro guy.


----------



## CellarDoor (Aug 18, 2011)

Curt James said:


> LMAO  Nice, Kathy.
> 
> CD, have you seen_ this?_ *The Smoking Gun Project | cellar door*



Haha, that's pretty awesome.


----------



## CellarDoor (Aug 18, 2011)

Kathybird said:


> Hey CD, you sharin' laundry duties?



Anytime you want him, babydoll, you tell me and I'll put his ass in a box and ship him out to ya.


----------



## CellarDoor (Aug 18, 2011)

anxious1 said:


> You hate the new sponsors eh. You are new yourself right? Maybe people hate the newbie who doesn't realize he is now in a world that is way over his ignorant head. Shut the fuck up, and wait... His list says T-A 7-10 days...you  started flipping after 4 days you dumb fuck. I am not even on cycle and want to have a theoretical rood rage and beat some patience and respect into you.
> RnM knows what he's doing, and that is protecting you and himself. Open your eyes, and learn a damn lesson about humility and patience
> Dumbass.
> 
> I now hate this damn Justinbro guy.


----------



## anxious1 (Aug 18, 2011)

DecaConstruction said:


> http://ts1.mm.bing.net/images/thumbnail.aspx?
> 
> q=1023721210796&id=943122d62f761d13f365e07cda7ac9ec



Lol no, I am calm and reserved at the moment.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 18, 2011)

DecaConstruction said:


>


----------



## CellarDoor (Aug 18, 2011)

I must be really bored.






Is troll the new IM word of the day?


----------



## anxious1 (Aug 18, 2011)

Justinbro said:


> Go back and read the thread fuck tard and stop lying like a groupie bitch. Before he changed it he had 4-7 days and its now almost 2 weeks shit bag. I didnt even make it public until he started a thread lying on me and then deleted the whole thread when I blew up his shit just like I am yours....troll.



Hmm so you're saying that he changed it after there had been some delays and his timing was no longer accurate? Hmm to me that sounds like normal business.     To adjust to unforeseen mishaps as they happen.  Oh wait, you and all your intelligence should know that already right? 

Ok, so if he did have 4-7 day T/A...    Why did you start Shitting on him after 4 days by calling him out and asking others what happened to their shipments? Maybe you are working for someone else, because this sure seems like some sad way to try and fuck with RnM's business reputation (much higher than yours).  If you are just a customer then I am sorry you are such a dumbass and impatient. If for any chance you ever ordered from me again as my customer then I'd be tempted to send you tainted gear.  

Blowing up my shit? Kid, you are in a game that is starting to look far too deep for you. Just take what you have, lower your head and slowly bow out... Maybe then you'll be able to learn and understand how the game works.


----------



## anxious1 (Aug 18, 2011)

^^^ what I see^^^

All I see that he did wrong was his spelling of "intentional".    I am sorry if he didn't spell that right man. You just have to learn to accept and move on. It is going to tear you up inside for ever and ever you little punk. 

I'm not sure you want to keep that up there since it shows his great communication skills, and that he is trying to look out for you. 
(not sure if that was your goal or not)?


----------



## anxious1 (Aug 18, 2011)

Justinbro said:


> Yeah that was after he started a thread bashing me that he then deleted. Communication is giving updates without asking and the sponsor I just ordered from gave me 4 in a day!



So he started a thread bashing you (allegedly), and then wrote that reasonable message to you? 

P.S. You may need to look up "communication".  As far as I know, it doesn't mean giving updates without asking. It just means communicating, which you proved he did quite well when you posted your conversation with him through a PM.


----------



## anxious1 (Aug 18, 2011)

Justinbro said:


> ALLEGEDLY! Members posted in it and the link is in this fucking thread stupid.




I didn't see him bashing you in that thread, just simply asking his clients to be a tad more patient. If you are saying you fall into that group of clients then congratulations for completing the first step to recovery... Admitting you have a problem as an annoying client. 

I did see you bashing him quite a bit however!


----------



## Zaphod (Aug 18, 2011)

Only thing I hate is the thought that something bad may happen to any of my children.  Otherwise, no hate for anything or anyone.


----------



## CellarDoor (Aug 18, 2011)

Zaphod said:


> Only thing I hate is the thought that something bad may happen to any of my children.  Otherwise, no hate for anything or anyone.




I hate child molesters and rapists.


I also hate female teenage drivers.  
Wetback men that go "chi-cha" when I walk by.
Crackheads suck too.


----------



## cschaaf (Aug 18, 2011)

Yeah, they should be put down as far as I'm concerned


----------



## Tesla (Aug 18, 2011)

I hate when I'm down to stems and seeds.


----------



## Zaphod (Aug 19, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I hate child molesters and rapists.
> 
> 
> I also hate female teenage drivers.
> ...



Punch any of the spics in the face for that?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 19, 2011)

I hear GNC is having a big sale.


----------



## Killermonkey (Aug 19, 2011)

The Doosh has been negged again


----------



## pawn (Aug 19, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> The Doosh has been negged again



does that make you feel tough?


----------



## anxious1 (Aug 19, 2011)

Justinbro2 said:


> Heavyiron permanently banned me without warning and deleted posts to cover up for his boy RNM. Funny thing is there's another member posting in RNM's forum the same thing I was, lets watch him get banned. http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/raws-n-more/140329-extremely-dissappointed.html
> I'm staying in a solid forum like musclediscussion and outlawmuscle, oh yeah Heavyiron got punked off in OM and havent seen him back. This is for the birds.
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/suggestion-box/140338-commie-bullshit.html





Looks like it is time to ban you from the IP level bro.


----------



## CellarDoor (Aug 19, 2011)

Zaphod said:


> Punch any of the spics in the face for that?



No, but I did throw a full can of soda at one once.  Lolz he called me a beetch.  I told him no, Ima fuckin BITCH.


----------



## CellarDoor (Aug 19, 2011)

pawn said:


> does that make you feel tough?



Lol, is he talking about you?  Haha, maybe I should tell them that you get off on that shit.


----------



## Aries1 (Aug 19, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> No, but I did throw a full can of soda at one once.  Lolz he called me a beetch.  I told him no, Ima fuckin BITCH.


Less talking and less clothes...


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 19, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I hate child molesters and rapists.
> 
> 
> I also hate female teenage drivers.
> ...


 
Way to go out a limb with those controversial opinions. 

I hate all drivers that are not me.


----------



## Rednack (Oct 14, 2011)

Well low and behold...


----------



## CellarDoor (Oct 14, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Less talking and less clothes...



Not that it would do you any good anyway.  You can't see me.


----------



## Curt James (Oct 14, 2011)

skinnyguy180 said:


> I hate all drivers that are not me.



*THIS.*






YouTube Video


----------



## withoutrulers (Oct 14, 2011)

Is it just me or is every person on this planet that doesn't share my opinions really dumb? My views are the only correct ones, relativity be damned. I hate relativity.


----------



## cg89 (Oct 14, 2011)

secdrl and Madmann


----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 15, 2011)

Madmann, tommygunz, noheawaiian, and noobs who think they run shit


----------

